# Lancaster PA Jan/Feb Roofing Install



## shawnlane (Dec 12, 2015)

Any recommendation of asphalt shingles to use or avoid for a Jan/Feb roofing install on new construction in Lancaster PA? The three I'm looking at are Tamko Heritage, OC Duration, Certainteed Landmark.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

If you prefer to have it with solid or laminated asphalt then I suggest you go for Tamko Heritage. I hope that helps!

George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Using nail guns? If so, the fabric strip on the OC's is really good for preventing blow throughs on cold shingles.


----------

